# Outer Banks in Late September....Fishing advice/restaurant advice...



## AFARR (Jul 8, 2010)

Going to use my BIS Duck week (bought earlier this year) for week 39.

I haven't been to the OBX in 10 years.    

So:

Fishing....what piers are still open?   What surf fishing tackle (and bait) should I pull out?    Charters / Head Boats....which are good?   Any thoughts or ideas would be great!

Restaurants:   I do most of the cooking at home...so I WANT to go out frequently.   Any ideas (either Duck end of the banks or places to go for a good & inexpensive meal) on restaurants?    Any decent seafood buffets still down there?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 8, 2010)

For fishing, you should look at the information here:

http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/

you may want to post on their message board.  My hunch is that you will see some good fishing with the water still pretty warm.  You may have blue fish running during that time, but I couldn't predict where along OBX.

You should take a drive north on 12 up to Corolla.  There's been a lot of development up there in the last 10 years and there is a really nice Harris Teeter grocery store not too far north of Duck at the Currituck Club.

The best restaurants IMO are still down south from milepost 1-16, but you may want to try the Roadside Bar and Grill in Duck.  It's very low key and the food is really good for a casual place.

I'm a big fan of the following restaurants, but you should look at tripadvisor to get an idea.  Look up Duck, Corolla, Kill Devil Hills, Kitty Hawk, and Nags Head.

Sam and Omies
Nags Head Fishing Pier
Tortuga's Lie
Goombays
Mama Kwans
Owens
Millers
Collington Cafe
Awful Arthurs
Flying Fish Cafe
Black Pellican


----------



## Bucky (Jul 8, 2010)

I will definitely second Sam and Omies for breakfast at least.  Sunset Bar & Grill is right across the street from BIS Duck.  Last time we were there they had good food and specialty drinks and a view of the sunset to die for.  Have a great trip. Try Basnight's Lone Cedar Cafe in Nags Head.  Not cheap by any means but a great place to eat.


----------



## HeatherD (Aug 27, 2010)

I was in Duck earlier this month and have some recommendations (food ones, not fishing)

Coastal Cravings (they share a building with the BP gas station in Duck) has great food. Really awesome crabcake sandwiches. There are bogo-1/2-off coupons in those vacation booklets you see everywhere. Some nice lunch specials, too. Check their dry erase board. They have a cute little Mexican cantina restaurant over at the Waterfront Shoppes (by the butterfly themed pony statue) called Coastal Cantina. It faces the sound. It's around the back of the plaza on the far left side (if you're standing in the parking lot) If we'd had babysitters with us, my husband and I would have enjoyed some tacos and cold Coronas there for sure.

We love The Black Pelican. It's on beach road around MP 8. They have 1/2 off specials if you're seated by 3pm. Steamed shrimp and gourmet pizzas. Maybe more. 

As far as buffets, Captain George's is definitely the way to go if you feel ok about paying $29 per adult. (I think it's around MP 11 on the main highway, past the KMart on the left side if you're heading south) We thought it was totally worth it. Way better than going to one of the other cheaper buffets. Everything was really great, fresh, hot, etc. not like the "economy" seafood buffets we've gone to other years. Good desserts, too, which isn't really the norm on a buffet! We liked it so much that we considered going a second time during our vacation but ran out of time.

BIS Duck is undergoing major renovations. We were really pleased with the updates this year. I hope they continue to make improvements. We're in the process of buying a resale there. We're BIS Kitty Hawk owners and usually trade into BIS Duck. 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Laurie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Fantastic restaurant we just discovered...*

...this past week:

Kill Devil Grille   

Their crab cakes are the best I've ever had in my entire life.

Sam 'n Omies' used to be our favorite. This time we had one great meal + one of the worst ever, it took us 3 days to be interested in seafood *or* in restaurant food again - go figure.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think you will be able to find some discounts restaurant coupons for Captain George and some other places mention in the above posts in some OBX vacation magazines.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 29, 2010)

Makes me want to go back to the OBX.  I haven't been in years, but I have so many  fond memories there.  shaggy


----------



## kasteer (Aug 31, 2010)

Go to any tackle shop (Bob's in Duck, TW's on the strip) and they'll tell you what is biting and what bait/tackle to use.  I think the piers are all still open.  Avon should be closest to you.

Sunset Grill & bar will be close to you and is good/fun.  Several others close by that are great.  Further south... Black Pelican, Pigman's BBQ, The Dunes (is GREAT)...  We love Chili Peppers at MP5.5... they have $.10 shrimp from 3-5 and good food other times.  We camped out at a table from 2:45 - 5:30 eating shrimp and drinking beer.

Your weather should be great... cool.  Water will be chilly... it was ice cold this summer for some reason.  Best part about Sept/Oct is that it's not crowded.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 31, 2010)

As someone interested in fishing, you are certainly going at the height of fishing season (September to November), so the fishing should be great.  I was never into that, but have friends who are.

My restaurant suggestions would be in the central part of the OBX, but I would concur with those already mentioned.  

You are going to be there at  wrong time of the year for the best buffet on the OBX, Queen Annes Revenge restaurant in Wanchese.  They do a fabulous off season buffet, geared for locals, great food and cheap for what you get, but only do that on Sundays in January and February.


----------

